
Ask HN: Open source web based solution to create movie catalog/inventory? - thearchivist
I started working in an organization that use  spreadsheets to catalog and organize their movie inventory. Their inventory also includes movies that they don&#x27;t have anymore (because they need to know that the movie exist) and it&#x27;s basically local stuff (not even in IMDB). For every new movie, they manually give an unique ID. But, after a few years doing this, the spreadsheets have a lot of repeated IDs and relies on one person that attributes the IDs.<p>I started looking for open source solutions in Github, but there are a lot of (dead) projects and they focus more on your files and your local library or how to import IMDB metadata.<p>They asked for a web based centralized system that give them unique sequential IDs and relate with the movie title, director and year of production. I was thinking to import the CSV (current ID, title, production year, director) and use Trac tickets[1] to control it. Any tips in this direction? Or should I try a whole catalog system?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;trac.edgewall.org&#x2F;
======
illwrks
I'm building something similar but its not public.

You will have an easier time building it yourself rather than adapting
someone's project. That will allow you the flexibility to make changes (and
there will be changes when it gets used).

~~~
thearchivist
Hey, thanks for replying. I asked around and everybody pointed that I should
build it by myself. I'll ask to my organization more time for this project.
Again, thanks!

------
Cozumel
You could just roll your own, a simple CRUD app would do all that for you.

